# Budget Raceway NJ



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a long way to go before completion but here is the beginning stage..
its fully functional using the aw dragstrip electronics,its not easy trying to build a dragstrip when you are broke...lol, 
the L&J straights I cut on a bandsaw because I'm too cheap to buy the aurora single lane track..
I will post pics of the straightaway later.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Oh, nooooo... I've caught what Mario had... I can't see the pic...

.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Oh, nooooo... I've caught what Mario had... I can't see the pic...
> 
> .


Me too... no see pic!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats weird..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I see it today, but did not see it the other day!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
_*...the question is not what you look at, but what you see...*_
~ Henry David Thoreau ~

I can see it now, too...

Plenty sporty lookin' Charlie... A real nice job, there...

How about a close-up of the motors?...

John
.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> _*...the question is not what you look at, but what you see...*_
> ~ Henry David Thoreau ~
> 
> ...


they are just chrome engines from diecast cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good pal! 

I'll come do some lasses when ur ready!!!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Track detail is really realistic. But get a can of plastic wood and cover up those blasted screws. It's like Mona Lisa with a mustache.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

lol!:lol:
its in the raw stage, still working on it:thumbsup:


----------

